# Lord Vader, Your Audi R8 Awaits



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's face it. Black is the new Black. So-called 'Murdered Out' paint schemes of black paint, black wheels and, well, black everything are super hot on cars and we can see why when we look at this dark-themed North American spec R8 V10 coupe. You can see more pics of the car after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Lord Vader, Your Audi R8 Awaits ([email protected])*

why is it that so many so called "murdered out" cars seem to have missed the turn signals/tails. it's not hard to smoke em.


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Lord Vader, Your Audi R8 Awaits ([email protected])*

darth vader flew a *gray* tie fighter, not black


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So he's finally traded up then...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Hilarious photo.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

I love that picture.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Best pic ever!

Where is the Lotus w/the Stormtrooper!?!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

NM... found it!


----------

